# Insomnia.



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi everyone, its been a while!!

I've been doing alot better on the thyroid side of things lately. Although saying that the symptoms i was struggling with was probably the un diagnosed addisons disease and not the hashimotos!! Anyway.....
I have been feeling better, a few issues with sickness bugs and nausea with dizziness but concentration, brain fog, joint pain all on track.

My question is how do u deal with insomnia?? What's the use of my medication helping my fatigue if i can't sleep at night? Because then im exhausted the next day any way! I have never struggled with sleep before, i could sleep through a storm. 
Dr said it could be the medication and has swapped me from prednisolone to hydrocortisone (also to help the nausea and dizzy spells) but now my sleep is worse.

Any help appreciated


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I have suffered with insomnia since my 1st child was born. and 7 pears prior to my Graves DX.

I have tried Ambien, Ambien CR, Lunesta - all of which quit working and do not work anymore, Lorazapam, klonopin, temazapam - all of which work wonderfully. Temazepam is the only one that gives me a hangover the next day.

You might also try melatonin, up to 9 mg, and L-Triptophain which are both non prescription. Calcium at bedtime helps some people as well.

I've also tried hypnotism, energy work, acupuncture, chiropractic and meditation/yoga.

Looking at what I typed it gives me chills - I rarely sleep 3 hours in a row and never a full 8-9, like my husband who sleeps next to me.

I have learned to function and stay awake 14-16 hours daily.


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow that is alot of medication :/

the problem with me is that my children are up before 6am every morning. and i am on the go from the minute they wake up till they go to bed between 7-8pm. then i have a few hours to myself so my days are always around 16 hours long.

Not sure if i want to take anything like tamazipan, i can't risk being groggy in the mornings as i drive anything from 7.30am. Is there anything herbal? or maybe any routine uve tried?? 
my partner also suffers insomnia, he was always jealous that i could sleep any where any time.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

As Lovlkn said, melatonin, L-tryptophan, or calcium taken at night. You can also try calcium mixed with magnesium, or even just straight magnesium as it's also good for promoting sleep.

I had really good luck with valerian root for a while. Fair warning however, it smells horrid - like month old gym socks. It's also a relative of catnip, so if you have cats wash your hands well after taking it. I had a cat that didn't hit on catnip but would go insane at the smell of valerian. 

Chamomile tea at bedtime mixed with any of these will also help.

As you can see, *points at time stamp* I'm pretty well out of options myself. Tried all the sleeping pills etc. after becoming resistant to each of the things listed above, but never actually sleep on the prescriptions, I just doze all night. That's even more irritating than the insomnia! Luckily though, my boys are mostly grown so I'm no longer playing mom's taxi service.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I don't take all the drugs now, those are drugs I have tried to help me sleep over the last 16 or so years. I only take something to completely knock me out occasionally.

I like the benzo's best - those are the ones ending in "zapam". They also happen to be the most addictive and hardest to get - I guess because they are the most desired. They are actually for anxiety but can be prescribed off label for sleep.

I forgot to mention valerion - that does smell and taste horrible but can and does work. I had great success with the L-triptophan, then someone told me it was dangerous to take, I believe for heart health so I quit.

One other natural item to try is Calmes Forte - I use that often and have as much success with that as some prescribed meds. They also have a version called Insomnia - Hyland makes both.

Good old Benadryl is also used for sleepless nights or Tylenol PM


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm not promoting anything here but I wanted to share what I saw on Dr. Oz' show last Thursday (I believe). The whole program was centered around the 13 most miraculous health and beauty aids for 2013.

#1 was Red Palm Oil. This is supposed to be better than fish oil, etc., and you can consume it in a wide variety of ways. You can cook with it OR eat it on toast - he said it's tasty!! Supposedly it lowers cholesterol, aids inflamation, etc., and costs less than $20 in health food stores.

#2 was Passion Flower powder. According to Dr. Oz, Passion Flower powder is non-habit forming and taken one hour before bedtime should allow the person to enjoy a sound rest without being so knocked out that you couldn't deal with a nighttime need, like a child. He said it cost less than $20 in health food stores.

I haven't had time to do any further research on the things he shared but he seemed to think Passion Flower powder was going to be huge!!!

*I'm back with a link to more from Dr. Oz about Passion Flower powder. http://www.tvshowupdate.com/dr-oz-p...tranquilizer-l-theanine-miracle-sleep-secret/


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks all. I will start trying ASAP


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Make lemons out of lemonade. If you have insomnia get out of bed and clean the house. That usually cures it. LOL


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

CA-Lynn said:


> Make lemons out of lemonade. If you have insomnia get out of bed and clean the house. That usually cures it. LOL


Housework, done correctly, can be hazardous to your health - I avoid it!!


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

LOL @ you two. Thanks for the giggle.


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Don't laugh but..... that's what i did last night!!!!! I even alphabetised the herbs!!!

My girls woke up to me scrubbing the walls pahahah.


----------

